# Obtaining Ontario drivers license



## miska999 (Mar 29, 2012)

I need to obtain my driving history from the RTA (NSW license) to gain the ontario drivers licence.
DO i get the email version ($20 off the rta website) or do the snail mail certified copy for ($27) anyone had any history with this ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is about exchanging a Reciprocal Licence? I would suggest to ask Drive Test what document they accept as valid.


----------

